# How to email?



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

How do i get my own email account?
Do i need my own PC?
We have a few in the house but all email goes to the one PC, i know nothing of computers. I want to get my own private email account only i can recieve so i can finally get my own paypal account and start getting commisions without parents seeing what i buy.

Im currently on my PC upstairs, its a pretty basic PC, thinking of getting a laptop for the freedom of going on the PC wherever i want (my parents are constantly having a go at me for spending too much time upstairs in my room). Wouldnt mind doing a bit of gaming on it either if they can do that decently. Should i wait untill i get a laptop?
This PC isnt exactly private.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 7, 2013)

Set up an account at Yahoo or something.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2013)

http://gmail.com <-- Make an account. Log in via webmail and don't tick the box to save your information. Then you have to login each time so it is private.

... People don't know how to email in this day and age?


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks, but yeah i've got gmails and such, use one for here and blocked all ties back to my home ones. I dont want to have to log in every time though through google and some sites wont let you use gmail like some forums and im pretty sure paypal. Im talking about an actual email inbox on the PC, like outlook express i think its called but one all my own.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2013)

oh. POP3 email. Yeah, if you want to download the messages to your PC via Outlook Express or something, you should wait until you have a private PC. It saves your password info so you don't have to enter it every time and that means that anyone can just click 'check mail' and get your messages if you share the PC.

Usually POP3 is through your ISP, but you can set it up to check your webmail accounts.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 7, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I dont want to have to log in every time though through google and some sites wont let you use gmail like some forums and im pretty sure paypal.



I haven't had any issue using Gmail as the registration email address for PayPal or any forum.  Just go with Gmail.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 7, 2013)

I registed here on FAF with my gmail and it is linked with my PayPal.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 7, 2013)

yahoo, gmail, hotmail...there a few sites to choose from. I also advise to have an alternate e-mail account as well.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 7, 2013)

It's like I'm really back in the fucking 90's.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmm... Well. You could ask your ISP for an e-mail address; Most provide at least a few to subscribers. If you're looking for something a little more personal, you can register a domain name and set up https://domains.live.com/ to get Outlook.com e-mail under your own domain name. That way, you can still get your e-mail in an easy to access way, but you could do, for example, harbinger@harbingerisafurry.org. Only problem is, this method costs money.

It's what I do, though.


----------



## Daryx (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know why people are recommending paid email services. From what I gather, you are currently using Gmail's web interface through you web browser, and what you are looking for is a regular *email client *â€‹that you can use with your existing email addressâ€‹, right? 

On OS X I use Apple Mail, and on Linux and Windows I use Mozilla Thunderbird. Windows also comes with Windows Mail (formerly Outlook Express), but I don't recommend it. Choosing an email client is like choosing a web browser--use whatever works best for you.

Whatever you choose, it needs to supports *SSL* to work with Gmail (most modern clients, and all of the ones I mentioned, do). Most clients will ask you to for your email address and password the first time you launch it, and set it up automatically. Gmail also provides a tutorial on Getting started with IMAP and POP3 that you can use to help you _after_ you have your desired client installed.


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks all, and year im a total fucking tard when it comes to all things I.T., i dont know why, I.T. lessons at school were more to do with nothing but excel and "Label the keyboard in this diagram" kinda stuff.
I'll give them all a shot if the first doesnt work. I know that the ISP address is per house hold isnt it?
So i always thought it would be complicated to have my own private email, i couldnt really ask my parents as they would want to know why i wanted it private.



Runefox said:


> harbinger@*harbingerisafurry*.org.



Who told you...


----------



## BRN (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been able to get quil@vabutt.net through the method Rune suggested, and I've been using it for about four months. 

You're really likely to be able to get your own email address through your ISP, but you can always purchase from a hosting website.

That said, if you want your emails to download to your computer and yet also have them be private... I'm afraid you'll be relying more on your parent's foolishness than genuine software; you haven't got much of an option there outside of web-based inboxes if you want to maintain privacy!


----------

